# Ignition key is stuck!



## _Sentra97GXE_ (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I have a 1997 Sentra GXE. My ignition key has been getting stuck :wtf: since yesterday and I have a hell of a time getting it out. The automatic is on PARK and I did try to press the key button in before trying to pull it out but I had to try for minutes before it came out today. It is still stuck in my car and I got the other key to lock my car. I feel like a :loser: 

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I dont know if its safe for the ingnition.. some WD-40? My door lock started to act up kind of like that, I sprayed some WD-40 in there and it works like new.


----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

my 96 nissan sentra did that a few times...

Try this:
When the car is off, try hittin the gas and takin the key out..I dunno why, but worked with my car...

Mines happened, cuz my key was bent to much...

I dunno.. im far from an expert..wish u best with it tho.


----------



## _Sentra97GXE_ (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys,

I just sprayed a lot of WD-40 in there. I'll wait a few hours and see if if did the trick.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

It might be your steering wheel being locked you can tell if it wont move more than a couple of inches. if it is it wont let the key out or let you start the car either. If it is just turn it where it will move some then hold it and then start the car and then the wheel should spring back to place allowing you to turn off the car and take out the key. if that's not the problem then i dont know what it is i've had the same problem once it got stuck for a second but then with a little force finally got out. i think i might a common problem for nissan because it happen with my cousin's 240SX she also had to use a different key to start the car and open it for some reason one wouldn't work with the other. Notice not stock keys replacement because the owner decided to shave of the heads of the original keys I don't know why maybe had dumdassitis replacements made by Axxcess which is supposed to be reaible for nissan keys


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah my key has trouble turning when the wheel is in lock untill I move it a little. lol Its why I never lock my wheel when I get out now.


----------



## 200sxman (Nov 7, 2004)

There's a cable that goes from the shifter to the key cylider that only lets the key out when its in park(maybe neutral, too) It's possible that cable is damaged or loose or something.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

AH gotta love automatics! =D


----------



## kevtra97 (Nov 15, 2005)

with mine you have to pull the key out a little bit after putting it in the colum to start it is that "normal" ?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

kevtra97 said:


> with mine you have to pull the key out a little bit after putting it in the colum to start it is that "normal" ?


No its not, your key is probably worn. If you have the key code you can have a new one clipped (not copied) 
If you don't Courtesy Nissan made me a copy and moved the blank to account for the wear and it worked !!! 
Good Luck....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

IanH said:


> No its not, your key is probably worn.


that or maybe your ignition where the key hits.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

IanH said:


> No its not, your key is probably worn. If you have the key code you can have a new one clipped (not copied)
> If you don't Courtesy Nissan made me a copy and moved the blank to account for the wear and it worked !!!
> Good Luck....


 About the key number.. I bought my car, Im the third owner. I dont have the code as well as only one copy of the key. It looks a little warn so I didnt want to make a direct copy. I was thinking of talking to a dealer about it, is there a way I can get the code with my VIN? And Dealers tend to overcharge for such things...


----------



## chiefwoo (Dec 1, 2005)

it sound like i am having the same problem as _Sentra97GXE_
right now i just took apart a 97 gxe and i thought it was the ignition switch but when i disconnect the KEY INTERLOCK CABLE about 1 millimeter from the ignition switch the key can turn to the lock position.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

This is a COMMON Nissan problem.

The key is actually wearing out the inside of the lock.

A new key will help some, but, the filings are going to stay inside the lock.
You can usually improve things quite a bit by spraying a lot of wd-40 inside the locks.
Be preparred to catch the overflow with a towel or your carpets will suffer.
During the spray session , keep re-inserting the key and working the lock.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Char said:


> About the key number.. I bought my car, Im the third owner. I dont have the code as well as only one copy of the key. It looks a little warn so I didnt want to make a direct copy. I was thinking of talking to a dealer about it, is there a way I can get the code with my VIN? And Dealers tend to overcharge for such things...


Yes and No. 

i went through the wringer on this problem, the Key was visibly very very worn on a 95 Nissan hardbody Truck I had for a while. 
Courtesy said they could get the key code from the original selling dealer. and wanted to know the selling dealer. 
Since I didn't know they copied the key with the manual adjustment and this worked. 
I think the cost was nominal, about $5 for two keys. Yes more than a straight copy, but then they did more. 

In this discussion they said later cars the key number might be in the computer. So I recommend you go to a dealership parts department when they are not busy and ask there help.


----------

